# outdoor lacquer?



## oldgoat (Sep 16, 2011)

I am lookin for an outdoor lacquer for spraying on front doors. My problem is this. I need whatever I am spraying on the door to dry really quick. Because usually I have to shut these peoples doors and I do not want the clearcoat sticking to the weatherstripping. I am told that im not supposed to use lacquer outside. I have tried VARATHANE waterbase outdoor clear. Its like a rubber coating so if i happened to touch the curing coat with anything it sticks to it and pulls that coat off like a sheet. I have also tried permalac outdoor. It seem real watery. I want a solvent based quick drying product. I also have recently tried Old Masters spar urethane waterbased clear. That turned out the best. But nothing beats that fast drying coat of lacquer. Any suggestions?


----------



## fromtheforty (Jan 15, 2011)

Take a look a Target Coatings. They have some exterior water based/bourne products that will work for you. The stuff dries fast. It is not lacquer but the stuff I have sprayed has dried in about 15-30 minutes.

Geoff


----------



## oldgoat (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks i'll check into that.


----------

